# drive ourselves to Hana or a tour?



## JulieAB (Jun 25, 2018)

Thoughts?  We had planned to drive ourselves but now DH is having second thoughts and thought a tour might be much better.

There will be 6 of us and we're not planning to stop and gaze (or even swim) in every waterfall.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 25, 2018)

JulieAB said:


> Thoughts?  We had planned to drive ourselves but now DH is having second thoughts and thought a tour might be much better.
> 
> There will be 6 of us and we're not planning to stop and gaze (or even swim) in every waterfall.


My husband was the driver for many years to show the beautiful drive through the rain forest to Hana and the Seven Pools to our family and friends but the last two times we went with this tour company.

https://www.tourmaui.com/

He realized then how much he had missed of the scenery because he had to constantly concentrate on the driving.  The road is very good but has many sharp bends and one-way bridges.

Both our guides were very good but different in how they presented their beautiful culture and history to us but they were born and raised locally and their family too so had first hand knowledge and that made it even more interesting.

The vans are really comfortable and for only 12 people and we liked everything about the tour and the link will explain the rest.

I know that there are other tours that TUGgers have done and can highly recommend to you too.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 25, 2018)

We have done it both ways. We enjoyed both ways. If you like to control where you stop and how long you stay then drive it. If you want to relax and enjoy the scenery then take a tour.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2018)

I followed Emmi’s Advise and took the tour. I know I wouldn’t have seen near as much if I had been driving.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2018)

Full disclosure: I haven't taken the tour. We've done the drive a couple of times, both of them using the rental tape (or CD) guide. It was OK to have the narrative, and to be able to stop for as long as you want wherever you want.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2018)

We did the drive ourselves a few times. For some reason I personally cannot drive that road, so that puts the burden on dh to do the entire thing.  We haven't done it in quite a few years, but would probably do a tour if we did it again.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Full disclosure: I haven't taken the tour. We've done the drive a couple of times, both of them using the rental tape (or CD) guide. It was OK to have the narrative, and to be able to stop for as long as you want wherever you want.



Thanks for sharing. Which CD guide did you get and where did you get it? We will be there this fall and I would like to look into that.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## easyrider (Jun 25, 2018)

We did the Hana Hwy a few times with the rental car and cd bought at the ABC store. If you start early in the morning, meaning passing  Baldwin Beach at 6 am, it is a very cool and uncrowded drive. Many of the best attractions are easy to park at early in the morning. 

Our last trip was the entire loop. The loop is not as bad as most people claim. It is a one lane road like the loop in West Maui but a bit more scenic, imo.  

Bill


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jun 25, 2018)

We used the "Shaka guide Maui" app.  Worked great.  A little creepy on the first few stops because the narrator gives a strange laugh, but that stops after a few miles.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Which CD guide did you get and where did you get it? We will be there this fall and I would like to look into that.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike


I don't remember, but iirc I got it at a local grocery store, or maybe at a roadside stand. Here it is on Amazon along with the highly recommended Maui Revealed. https://www.amazon.com/Road-Hana-Guide-Maui-Experiencing/dp/B0057ITEDO


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 25, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Which CD guide did you get and where did you get it? We will be there this fall and I would like to look into that.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike




Mike, we've used the GyPSy Guide (see the 'GPS' in that?) available for your phone, most recently just last month.  Download the $6 app, connect your phone via bluetooth to the car, and it puts the tour guide right in the car with you.  It's a brilliant app, since they speak content based on your GPS location.  Very worthwhile.  https://gypsyguide.com/tour/maui/

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Mike, we've used the GyPSy Guide (see the 'GPS' in that?) available for your phone, most recently just last month.  Download the $6 app, connect your phone via bluetooth to the car, and it puts the tour guide right in the car with you.  It's a brilliant app, since they speak content based on your GPS location.  Very worthwhile.  https://gypsyguide.com/tour/maui/
> 
> Dave


TUG comes through EVERY TIME! I'm just soooo last century.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 25, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> TUG comes through EVERY TIME! I'm just soooo last century.



I don't know if it's better or worse than a CD or tape, but it's completely portable.  The only thing is to be sure you bring a power cord for your phone so it doesn't run out of juice.

A cool feature of the app is that on the way toward Hana, it gives specific places to stop and such, based on location. so he says things like, "If it's before noon, around the next bend is a parking area on the right that is great.  If the lot is full, skip it, because there's another scenic spot with a similar view just around the next turn."

On the way back, since you've already heard the scenic stuff, he gives a very interesting narration about the history of the Hawaiian monarchy.  Quite informative. 

Dave


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks all. I will check these out.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I don't know if it's better or worse than a CD or tape, but it's completely portable.  *The only thing is to be sure you bring a power cord for your phone so it doesn't run out of juice.*
> 
> A cool feature of the app is that on the way toward Hana, it gives specific places to stop and such, based on location. so he says things like, "If it's before noon, around the next bend is a parking area on the right that is great.  If the lot is full, skip it, because there's another scenic spot with a similar view just around the next turn."
> 
> ...


Not to hijack this thread, but I've started traveling with a phone power cord, "just in case".  I originally bought the adapter (or whatever you call it) to use with my power cord. But when I got a new phone Verizon was having a special on accessories, so I ended up getting a car charger and just put it in the backpack I use for travel.  That way it will always be with me.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI (Jun 25, 2018)

We have taken the road to Hana tour many times, both driven ourselves and by a tour company.  We highly recommend using a tour company.  We usually are accompanied by different friends on our visits.  During our last time, one of our couples decided to drive the highway themselves, with tour book in hand, because they figured they would be able to stop whenever they wanted and see whatever they wanted; while the other 3 couples decided to take it with a tour company.  When they all returned, the couple driving themselves were so disappointed when they heard all the stories and history that the tour guide had presented on the drive -- as well as all the things that were pointed out by the guide that they hadn't read about or seen during their own drive. We just think the local tour guides  give it a little something extra.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 25, 2018)

Luanne said:


> I ended up getting a car charger and just put it in the backpack I use for travel.  That way it will always be with me.



I carry one too. The basic coil-cord cigarette lighter socket kind. Works fine in most cars. I also carry a couple of USB cords so I can have one in the timeshare and one in the car, just in case.

Dave


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 26, 2018)

BTW, most rental car companies don't allow you to go all the way to the 7 pools.  Why?  Our van guide said it is because there is no cell phone coverage at that point or beyond.  The roads are not bad (generally) but if you had a problem with a rental car, you may be stranded until someone else drove by.


----------



## Dean (Jun 26, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> BTW, most rental car companies don't allow you to go all the way to the 7 pools.  Why?  Our van guide said it is because there is no cell phone coverage at that point or beyond.  The roads are not bad (generally) but if you had a problem with a rental car, you may be stranded until someone else drove by.


I don't think this is accurate, the 7 pools are on a normal road.  Much past the 7 pools is a questionable road and it's often reported that it's a violation of the rental car contract but from what I have seen in the past, that's not necessarily so.  The rental agreements I've seen in the past prohibited driving on unimproved roads but did not specifically prohibit that section.  And since I've driven it personally (never again), it is an improved road just not paved all the way.  Now there has been some road damage and repair since I drove it, I'm not sure how it is compared to before.


----------



## brianfox (Jun 26, 2018)

The one time we stayed in Maui I drove by myself and had the CD audio guide.  It was pleasant - but I was unable to really appreciate the sights as you need to focus 100% on the road.  Plus, I was always concerned I would arrive too late/leave too late.  So that drive is off my bucket list.  I would recommend a tour.


----------



## JulieAB (Jun 26, 2018)

I think my biggest worry is my kids and needing pit stops? How do they handle bathroom breaks for 12 people?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 26, 2018)

JulieAB said:


> I think my biggest worry is my kids and needing pit stops? How do they handle bathroom breaks for 12 people?



Probably the same way you would handle it if you drive. We say it's THE FIRST RULE OF TRAVEL: Never walk past a bathroom.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 26, 2018)

JulieAB said:


> I think my biggest worry is my kids and needing pit stops? How do they handle bathroom breaks for 12 people?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



There is a public park with restrooms partway there, a quick side trip to Keanae has more bathrooms, the food trucks at Nahiku Marketplace have bathrooms around back, and the state park just before Hana.  There are more.  No problem. I'm sure they've had to deal with it before. 

Dave


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 27, 2018)

We used the same company Taffy19 linked to and really enjoyed the tour.  I would use them again if we decide to do the road to Hana.  It was great having someone else drive, so we could both see the sights.  

Its been a few years, but i recall they made numerous bathroom stops.


----------



## silentg (Jun 27, 2018)

We took the tour, did not want to drive,we had a rental car,so We toured around in it except for Road to Hana.
Loved Maui!

Silentg


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 29, 2018)

Dean said:


> I don't think this is accurate, the 7 pools are on a normal road.  Much past the 7 pools is a questionable road and it's often reported that it's a violation of the rental car contract but from what I have seen in the past, that's not necessarily so.  The rental agreements I've seen in the past prohibited driving on unimproved roads but did not specifically prohibit that section.  And since I've driven it personally (never again), it is an improved road just not paved all the way.  Now there has been some road damage and repair since I drove it, I'm not sure how it is compared to before.


I've taken the road from Hana to Kehei and it wasn't all that bad.

I did a google search and it appears that some rental car companies allow you to go to the 7 sacred pools and some others do not.  But, the restriction (if there is one in place) doesn't have anything to do with the road.  You're right, the road is paved and is in pretty good shape.    So yes, I would call it a normal road too.   The problem is that there is no cell phone coverage at the pools.  Last time I was there (1.5 years ago) I checked and there wasn't cell phone coverage.  The person who told me about the issue was a van driver giving us a guided tour.  It was the first time that I had taken a tour and it was kind of fun.  The driver is the one who mentioned the restriction was tied to cell phone coverage.   So, perhaps the best thing to do is to keep this in mind and take a minute or two to check if there are any restrictions with your rental car company.  I think that the logic behind the cell phone issue is that if you have any sort of problem (car won't start, you smack it up, you get a flat and don't know how to fix it,  etc.) you won't be able to call the rental car company for help.  

Driving on the unimproved roads?  Yes, I've done that.  I took a risk.  And yes, it was probably against the rental car company rules.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jun 29, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> We used the "Shaka guide Maui" app.  Worked great.  A little creepy on the first few stops because the narrator gives a strange laugh, but that stops after a few miles.



We cracked up every time he laughed.  It was odd. 

The tour on the app for Hana and Haleakala were excellent. 

I prefer to drive. We drove up Haleakala twice this trip and did the Road to Hana once.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jun 29, 2018)

*http://mauiguidebook.com/road-to-hana-maui/road-to-hana-sites-to-see-maui/seven-sacred-pools/

The Pools of ‘Ohe’o in Kīpahulu are CLOSED indefinitely due to safety concerns with landslides. We will update the conditions of the pools once it becomes available. The Pipiwai Trail and Waimoku Falls hike within the park remains open.*
*
*


----------



## JulieAB (Jun 30, 2018)

Anyone know if the road past hana is open?  I see conflicting info that it's closed both ways Kaupo?


----------



## daventrina (Jun 30, 2018)

Drive your self...
It is part of the experience.

You can then stop where and when you want on your own time schedule.
There are a number of guides for the drive


----------



## soccermom5 (Jul 9, 2018)

Agree that it is "part of the experience" but I'm not sure I need that much "experience".  Having to drive some of the single lane switchbacks going up/down a grade would have kept me on edge so much that I would not have been able to enjoy the views.  We instead took a tour using https://hanatoursofmaui.com/ two weeks ago.  There were 7 of us in our party and everyone thought this was one of the highlights of our two week trip. 

It is a long day so you can't plan anything else that day.  Pick-up was from our hotel (WKORV) @ 7:30am.  We drove about an hour before stopping at a restaurant for a full breakfast.  We were able to order sandwiches from a pre-defined menu and our driver stopped and picked them up in Paia and stuck them in a cooler and we had lunch around 3.  In between we stopped for snacks (fresh/warm banana bread was key).  This tour company goes all the way around and I will say that the road does get worse after you get past the gravesite for Charles Lindbergh.  I was glad that there was an experienced driver at the wheel so I could focus on the scenery and not the road.  Our driver was very accommodating and asked where/if we wanted to stop -- she even stopped somewhere that was not one of the "normal" stops because the view was so spectacular and several wanted photos.  The 7 Sacred pools remain closed.  We got back to WKORV about 7:15pm so just about 12 hours.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2018)

JulieAB said:


> Anyone know if the road past hana is open?  I see conflicting info that it's closed both ways Kaupo?



I read that a section of the Pillani Hwy about a mile away from Kaupo was going to be closed for repairs until early September. Looking at the construction times it seems that no one works on the weekends meaning the road may be open on weekends by now.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...l=20.643803949949636,-156.09804123212012&z=16

Bill


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 9, 2018)

It's also open after 4 pm each day, but they rather people not go through anyway.  We ended up driving ourselves with gypsy tour audio and turning around at Hana.  After driving around the north part of west maui a few days before, hana was a piece of cake.  But I felt like we had seen it all before driving between hilo and waikoloa around the north part of big island so I was underwhelmed (we didn't get out and hike anywhere along hana, so maybe that's why).  Everyone loved the gypsy guide, even my 13 and 7 year old.


----------



## KevinB (Jul 11, 2018)

The "back side" of the road to Hana is open after 4pm. We did it 2 days ago. The construction is a very small area of the road. Its a beautiful ride to see the differences of the front side. The road is definitely in worse shape than in years past, but not horrible. We had a jeep which is better for clearance, but I saw a mustang and a camaro doing it as well, just slower going so not to bottom out.


----------



## KevinB (Jul 11, 2018)

duplicate post deleted


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 12, 2018)

We did it in June and it was gorgeous. There is only a small section that has not been redone and there are lots of pot holes in that section but the majority of the road is much better, newly paved and quicker than the regular ride to Hana. We had a mini van


----------

